# Atlantics



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> If you watch the camera long enough, you will see baits/lures drop in, and drift back, from time to time.


You may see some baitfish from time to time But its not baits/lures, the camera is installed in a fenced of area with cables stretched across. Making it non fishable LEGALLY.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

heading up in 2 weeks, for the first time . any advice or reports would be great, pms welcome!


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

dinoday said:


> The story I have been hearing the most is, it's tough to fish because they have all the gates open.
> I've been following a couple guides on the Canadian side and by looking at their pictures, it's pretty scary to wade :yikes:


What guides are you following and where do you see their pictures? Yeah I bet it is scary to wade, I went two years ago mid July and only 1/4 of a gate was open, by fall I stopped and 5-6 gates open I think and it was over the berm! Anyways still interested and would like to follow the guides... thanks!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

milanmark said:


> What guides are you following and where do you see their pictures? Yeah I bet it is scary to wade, I went two years ago mid July and only 1/4 of a gate was open, by fall I stopped and 5-6 gates open I think and it was over the berm! Anyways still interested and would like to follow the guides... thanks!


On The Fly Fishing Company is out of Sault Saint Marie,ON.
He has a page on Facebook and posts a lot of pictures.
They are pretty helpful if you ask a question, of course they want you to come fish with them too


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

dinoday said:


> On The Fly Fishing Company is out of Sault Saint Marie,ON.
> He has a page on Facebook and posts a lot of pictures.
> They are pretty helpful if you ask a question, of course they want you to come fish with them too


Thanks, found it and liked the page. I also found John Giuliani who is the guide I went with before, looks like he just recently set up his page. John's profile pic shows him on the berm I think with water just over the top.... Not for me!


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

Stopped by the powerhouse to check things out. Saw a lot of fish. Never wet a line though. Watched people fishing there gut shotting Atlantics with monster treble hooks. What a bunch of DB's.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

wsshaker said:


> Stopped by the powerhouse to check things out. Saw a lot of fish. Never wet a line though. Watched people fishing there gut shotting Atlantics with monster treble hooks. What a bunch of DB's.


More likely than not, the guys with the big trebles are probably legal.
Tribal members can snag if they have a tribal fishing license, like it or not, it's legal for them and they do get checked.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

dinoday said:


> More likely than not, the guys with the big trebles are probably legal.
> Tribal members can snag if they have a tribal fishing license, like it or not, it's legal for them and they do get checked.


More often than not tribal police come down there and check the non tribal people for licenses then leave. I do not purchase a license from the tribe so I wish that they would leave me alone. My opinion but they have no authority to ask for my license. I know that they are deputized and all.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

I get that its legal, but its absolutely infuriating to me when I am casting by powerhouse, staying in my spot casting maybe 15 degrees each way and a young tribal comes up shouldering me out of the way, casting a tippy tickler at a 45 degree angle right over my line. And then has the balls to say hey man your in my way. I try and respect the culture and feeding themselves, but half the time I see the little degenerates giving the fish away anyways. I'm fairly nonconfrontational, but if your gonna snag, have a fraction of an ounce of sportsmanship and dont cast over lines. Thank you

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

I understand that those few doesn't represent all of them but man does it leave a bad taste yaknow 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

A sight to see is when the pinks run thick and they snag them and shake em off on shore and leave them to rot. They kept saying They were only wanting the BIG fish. Was told by uniformed officers we could not take or posess any fish that was snagged and left by them. Hard to figure how they could let so much go to waste. Disgusting


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

fishmaster1 said:


> A sight to see is when the pinks run thick and they snag them and shake em off on shore and leave them to rot. They kept saying They were only wanting the BIG fish. Was told by uniformed officers we could not take or posess any fish that was snagged and left by them. Hard to figure how they could let so much go to waste. Disgusting


Sounds like wonton waste ticket to me


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

fishmaster1 said:


> A sight to see is when the pinks run thick and they snag them and shake em off on shore and leave them to rot. They kept saying They were only wanting the BIG fish. Was told by uniformed officers we could not take or posess any fish that was snagged and left by them. Hard to figure how they could let so much go to waste. Disgusting


So much for " only taking what you will use". Their ancestors are rolling in the grave.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> More often than not tribal police come down there and check the non tribal people for licenses then leave. I do not purchase a license from the tribe so I wish that they would leave me alone. My opinion but they have no authority to ask for my license. I know that they are deputized and all.


I've heard interesting stories about tribal wardens checking non tribe members on state land. I will leave it at an "interesting experience "


----------



## Kirk Patrick (Sep 4, 2010)

Going up in a couple of weeks. Normally fish behind powerhouse for pinks. Would like to try Atlantics as well. I know nothing in sports is an exact science but what would be the choice for rig/lure for a better chance to catch Atlantics? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Get some very good 6lb test line and try casting 2/5 oz little cleos they work well. A tear drop tipped with a wax worm on a float also works.


----------



## Kirk Patrick (Sep 4, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Get some very good 6lb test line and try casting 2/5 oz little cleos they work well. A tear drop tipped with a wax worm on a float also works.


Thank you. I will give that a try.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

waterfowl_warrior09 said:


> I get that its legal, but its absolutely infuriating to me when I am casting by powerhouse, staying in my spot casting maybe 15 degrees each way and a young tribal comes up shouldering me out of the way, casting a tippy tickler at a 45 degree angle right over my line. And then has the balls to say hey man your in my way. I try and respect the culture and feeding themselves, but half the time I see the little degenerates giving the fish away anyways. I'm fairly nonconfrontational, but if your gonna snag, have a fraction of an ounce of sportsmanship and dont cast over lines. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Since when were salmon indigenous to Michigan? The culture is from the west coast... of North America! Not Michigan. Seems to me the respect for culture should be flipped around here... and genuinely respected!

Snagging and spearing salmon in Michigan / The Great Lakes is not something their ancestors did here. It is something we let happen. And its a crock of crap. Let's call a spade, a spade.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Well we had a fun day with the Atlantics on Monday. Had to make a trip into town so when the errands were done we stopped down to the Power House with a couple hours of daylight left.

I started by throwing one of my favorite lures - a 1 oz. Kastmaster, Chrome/Blue. I like those because they sail a long ways out there. But ultimately I think the Great Lakes are too clear now for the chrome lures maybe, haven't had a hit on one in a long time.

Everyone else that was fishing was using floating Fire Tiger Rapalas, or various small spinners. The only person there with any fish was one of ubiquitous legal snaggers, who was a pretty nice guy to chat with; he had two Atlantics on a stringer already.

But ultimately I feel the key to casting for Salmon is to keep the lure in the water and just keep fishing, and just keep fishing. Not wandering around chatting up everyone else, constantly changing lures, and not using small gear and low weight lures that you can't throw very far. The more time the lure is in the water, the better your chances - In My Opinion. Maybe jerking a Fire Tiger for 30 feet is productive, I don't know.

Despite that I did change lures, just once, to another favorite lure - a Lil' Cleo. My only models left with the beautiful Hula Girl on the back were also Chromes, so I went with a 21st century model Green Glo, though only 2/5 oz unfortunately. But with a 10' Celillo I could still get it out there pretty far. 

Just then the fish showed up. My buddy hooked one on a Purple Moonshine Alligator knock-off; a school of 6 was chasing it simultaneously. Ten minutes later I got a nice fish (8~9 lb) on the green Cleo. Several of the LSSU Fisheries students were hanging out and they helped us ID the fish - a 2 year old, and a 3 year old, both Males. It was nice chatting with experts. The local with the snagging rod was kind enough to loan us his net, mine is still leaning against the garage door at home, the only forgotten piece of gear this trip. 

The comment from the students on these 2 fish was "Wow, they really do hit lures!" But the key to fishing is to just keep fishing....

...and 20 minutes later I hooked another one, a similar 6 lb 2 year old Male. This had me tied with the local snagger for the day. The comment on that one was priceless - "I've never seen anyone catch that many on a lure before!" - and I have heard several similar comments about trying to catch something on a lure there.

When the last net-owner left the railing we had to stop fishing too though we were optimistic on the possibilities of charging up the Glow lures to keep throwing it in that beautiful current. Some thought these fish would hit those topwater Rapalas but I think you just gotta throw that Cleo out there, figure out your own count-down action via bringing in your first piece of seaweed, and then bringing it in at mid-depths available, over and over and over again. I am thinking it might be a while before I throw Chrome lures again though.

I really wanted to catch a third one and prove the Cleo better than the M60 but it was not to be. I think next time we will check out how much we can get a lure into that current from the Valley Camp side...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

So you were on the valley camp side then? I've only fished there for the pinks. Fished the other side for 20 years or better, day and night from labor day into October,and don't know if I've saw more than a couple Atlantics hooked legally. Never fished this late, maybe they start biting better again after they spawn. A lot of folks used to use those kastmasters jigging(snagging)in the turbines to catch pinks, never saw anyone casting them. Good job on the bullets.


----------

